# nasty NASTY ears



## CotaMike (Aug 10, 2014)

Mikey is almost two, and has the nastiest ears I've ever seen on a dog. He's got thick black wax, and they're always infected. I clean them at least once a week with ear wipes, then I flush them out. Then recently, after checking with my vet, I started to put his medicated drops (starts with an M) to finish up the process. I'm still not seeing any relief. What I'm wondering is, are all ear cleaners (wipes and/or flushes) created equal? Or will buying the wrong brand make my efforts a waste? Does anyone else have this issue? He's a very healthy dog, he eats only his food and dog friendly fruits and veggies, with the occasional dog treat (a couple per month at most) but between his ears and scent glands, but poor beautiful boy always smells rotten!!! help!!! :uhoh:


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Were you prescribed Mometamax?? If so, it's applied once daily. Do not flush out the ears while using the medication. Be sure to stay on the medication for the prescribed amount of time. Some ear infections can be stubborn and require longer periods of medication. If Mometamax doesn't work you can see if your vet uses Osurinia. Then again, it depends on what is causing the ear issues. It could be yeast, it could be allergies, and the list goes on. If you don't see a change in the ear(s) after the medication is done, I'd let the vet know so if needed, a different medication can be prescribed. Good luck.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Poor boy and poor you. My Chester has a history of terrible ears so i do sympathise a lot. Is his regular food made up of a ything that could be counted as sugars such as potatoes, peas etc? Yeasts too can contribute to the problem. We have switched totally to raw now and I make their treats so that I know exactly what hes eating. We have just started homoeopathic treatment too and are hopeful it will help. I hope you find some answers, its awful watchng them suffer and not knowing how to help.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

It can be caused by food allergies or sensitivities. Definitely don't flush the ear while on the meds and he may need antibiotics if severe. Had that happen a few times with Sparkles till we found her found allergy. Also with Sparkles I also kept the ears trimmed up for more air flow which really helps.


----------



## CotaMike (Aug 10, 2014)

4goldengirls said:


> Were you prescribed Mometamax??


yes, but his ears aren't currently infected. The medicine that I have is left over form his last infection. I asked the vet if after our weekly ear cleaning, if I could/should use the Mometamax as a precaution. he told me it was fine, that it wouldn't hurt anything. I've really got my fingers crossed that it's nothing to do with his food. :crossfing I've checked several foods and the large breed, adult proplan has the best fat to fiber ratio. That's important in combatting his scent gland issue. And again, he hardly gets dog treats as it is for this same reason. But as far as flushes, and other ear cleaners.....are some better that others? It's hard to trust advertising sometimes. (I'm seeing so many ear cleaners with coconut oil in them.....really?? oil in ears?? how is that good?) Thoughts please!!!


----------



## CotaMike (Aug 10, 2014)

The good new is that they don't seem to truly bother him. I'm able to stay on top of it enough at least for that. But on that same note, I think it's partially bc he's just so dang used to his ears being full of muck.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like an overgrowth of yeast in his ears. You may need to switch his food. Does it have rice or corn or chicken? You might try grain-free, rice-free food and maybe a different protein source (fish, e.g.). Try the Arcane recipe (I used this on my own Golden and it totally cleared up her yeasty ears; and along with changing her food, she never had another ear problem):

Healthy Ear Recipe (from Arcane)

1 tube Monistat (generic is fine)
1 tube Polysporin (use the real deal - it's inexpensive)
1 tube Cortaid (generic works here as well)

Use tubes of similar size. Mix all three together in a container that can
be closed well. It takes a bit to incorporate because the Polysporin is a
bit like Vaseline. Once incorporated, it stays mixed.

If ears are gunky, inflamed or smell bad, start with using a pea sized
dollop twice a day. Use your finger to gently push it into the ear. Rub.
Dogs will only shake their heads once or twice! It's a creamy, very
soothing mixture. Once you have the ears under control, lessen how often
you use it till you're only using it once a week. Once a week keeps ears
from getting bad again.

My doctor (human) is the one that came up with this as her dogs were having ear issues that weren't really under control from the things her vet was prescribing! Anyone that I know that has gone to using it has had
remarkable results and the dogs are much happier and SAFER than using
anything with alcohol in it. I was told by my vet that alcohol just dries
the ear out - which includes drying out the ear drum AND that if there is
even the tiniest of perforations in that ear drum, it can let alcohol down
into the middle ear where it can do permanent damage. That's why this cream is SOOOOO good! There's nothing "liquid" about it. It goes in and melts it's way down to where it's needed. No alcohol to cause drying or damage and it will take care of anything yeast, bacterial etc...

To avoid problems with his anal glands (scent glands), get some Virgin Coconut Oil (unrefined), and put a 1/2 teaspoon in his food every day for a week, then increase to 1 teaspoon. You don't have to melt it (if you want to melt it set the whole glass jar in a saucepan of hot water which will melt the oil in the jar). Start with a small amount. Too much and he may get some mild diarrhea.


----------



## CotaMike (Aug 10, 2014)

Wendy427 said:


> Sounds like an overgrowth of yeast in his ears. You may need to switch his food. Does it have rice or corn or chicken? You might try grain-free, rice-free food and maybe a different protein source ...


 again, Im really hoping I can keep him on his current food, simply bc its best for his scent gland issue. And that's on a whole different level of nasty compared to his ears. lol :yuck: But thanks sooooo much for this recommendation. I'll definitely do this.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wendy427 said:


> Sounds like an overgrowth of yeast in his ears. You may need to switch his food. Does it have rice or corn or chicken? You might try grain-free, rice-free food and maybe a different protein source (fish, e.g.). Try the Arcane recipe (I used this on my own Golden and it totally cleared up her yeasty ears; and along with changing her food, she never had another ear problem):
> 
> Healthy Ear Recipe (from Arcane)
> 
> ...


I was just going to recommend this one!


----------



## Golden Pond (Nov 11, 2015)

Years ago after battling chronic ears on one of our Golden's we were sent to a board certified dermatologist. His first approach? Diet! Change his protein and change the grain. We went to fish and sweet potato and within a week his ears cleared...for the rest of his life. All my dogs are now on grain free kibble with cooked toppings. They swim until the ice forms every day...no one has ear trouble!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

CotaMike said:


> yes, but his ears aren't currently infected. The medicine that I have is left over form his last infection. I asked the vet if after our weekly ear cleaning, if I could/should use the Mometamax as a precaution. he told me it was fine, that it wouldn't hurt anything. I've really got my fingers crossed that it's nothing to do with his food. :crossfing I've checked several foods and the large breed, adult proplan has the best fat to fiber ratio. That's important in combatting his scent gland issue. And again, he hardly gets dog treats as it is for this same reason. But as far as flushes, and other ear cleaners.....are some better that others? It's hard to trust advertising sometimes. (I'm seeing so many ear cleaners with coconut oil in them.....really?? oil in ears?? how is that good?) Thoughts please!!!


It doesn't seem like a good idea to me to use it prn- it's got steroids, a fungicide and a cocktail of antibacterials in it- you should use it as directed, daily and not clean ears even though they are gonna look gross till the 10 days are over.


----------

